# Somewhere in England...



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## trophywench (Apr 5, 2022)

It's alien - I've always thought that.  We perforce train ourselves to avoid the damn things and then find out some are ruddy essential if we wish to use the internet.  Don't think any of the people who were involved in giving them the name could possibly have had diabetes, do you?


----------

